# Best way to fed him eggs?



## Sdunham (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive heard eggs are really good for dogs, and I started last week feeding him 2 scrambled eggs with his morning meal, is this the best way to feed him or are there better ways such as boiled? Also, is 2 enough? Hes almost 6months I feed him 2 meals ad day. Input would he great, thanks


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I read that boiled or cooked eggs are better because feeding too many raw eggs can lead to a vitam b defficiency. Scrambled sounds good though !


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

when i feed my pup eggs i microwave it with no salt no pepper just the eggs alone.
its about a minute per egg in the microwave that way your not adding anything extra such as cooking oil and such.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i crack an egg into a meal once a week, shell and all.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i crack an egg into a meal once a week, shell and all.


just give him the whole egg! LOL Mine have a ball and love to clean up all the mess they make!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

can raw eggs lead to salmonilia poisoning tho? i mean personally love eggs over easy but i wouldnt want to make my dogs sick. i somtimes cook em up with a small small amount of butter and a tiny pinch of salt- then i get the crappy bowl of cereal. my dogs are spoiled lol


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i crack an egg into a meal once a week, shell and all.


same here every tuesday!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

never fed my pup cooked eggs. but i have mixed an egg once in a while raw into her raw food. 

i know that some people do feed the whole egg raw to their dogs.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I give Orion and Phoenix a whole egg, not cracked, about once a week maybe every other week, and they love them that way, Phoenix will roll his around the back yard for a bit til he cracks it and then he licks it al up and eats the shell. But scrambled is good


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i just crack a raw egg over his kibble and give it to him like that.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

how well do your dogs digest the shell a stuff when you give them to them whole like that?
i always use a processor and get the shell into tiny pieces cuz it scares me lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been feeding the boys whole eggs for a few years now and I have never had any problems, I always look at poo when I pick it up once a week and have never seen any pieces or anything in it,


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I, too, have read that cooked or even slightly cooked eggs are better for nutrient digestion - tho I haven't figured out how to cook them easily/quickly and still use raw eggs. I grind up the egg shells up in a coffee grinder as I see lots of chunks of sharp shells in her poop and can only imagine what that feels like on the way out....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wish i woulda had a video of it, i gave chino an egg on the concrete slab yesterday and he rolled it into the grass, and kept picking it up and it slid out of his mouth, so i had to crack it for him LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I give my dogs the whole egg. I love to watch them eat it, it is funny. Whe my chicken roamed around in the back yard I was always fighting the dogs for the eggs.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL your chicken just laid eggs wherever? LOLOOLOL
im going to give them just the whole egg next time... ill video it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep they laid eggs all over the place. It was an easter eggg hunt every morning......usually the dogs won and found more eggs than I did.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Yep they laid eggs all over the place. It was an easter eggg hunt every morning......usually the dogs won and found more eggs than I did.


sounds like fun, makes me wanna get a chicken LOL


----------

